
Ask HN: What authentication tools are you using in 2020? - ethanpil
OpenID Connect? Oauth 2? I&#x27;m wondering what workflow, services and apps HN users are building authentication for apps and mobile in 2020...
======
z0mbie42
passwordless (magic links) auth.

It's kinda like Oauth 2... but compatible with all emails providers :)

~~~
ethanpil
That seems interesting. Have there been any studies on user dropoff due to
this scheme? Any well known sites using it? Would you recommend doing this
exclusively?

~~~
z0mbie42
No idea about user dropoff studies.

Slack did (do? I no longer use it) it, Scaleway
([https://www.scaleway.com/en/docs/console-magic-link-
authenti...](https://www.scaleway.com/en/docs/console-magic-link-
authentication/)), medium.com,
[https://www.topicbox.com/](https://www.topicbox.com/) at least.

Yes (unless you are launching an email provider or an end to end encrypted
service), because it reduces the number of passwords users have to keep (one
of the biggest problem of our time, password managers are not a viable / good
solution) and it reduces your attack surface (you no longer have to store
password hashes nor can't chose an insecure hash function).

